# drone storage case custom fitted



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

this was like a reverse mold
https://youtu.be/BUM8uYFaSLk drone storage case
I needed a custom fitted case for the inspire with props on and camera mounted ,everything fits well thanks to the draw table and software and aspire 8.0


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice Stan. Opening that case I would expect to see some sort of Victorian brass scientific apparatus, rather than a 21st century flying robot 
What wood is it? The grain is very striking.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

thats our GIS fir plywood (good one side),one never uses it for anything nice but in this case it looked ok
The cnc gave me a perfect fit, the drone does not move but is big and i am going to get a small folding cart


----------

